# 'Nuther Anniversary, Starting to lose count, I know my wife has.



## irishwoodsman (Dec 29, 2011)

it will be 30 yrs for us in june, a man is only as good as his counter part, i told her it was going to take a strong philly to hold this mustang down well 30 yrs later she proved she was up for the task and i thank god she was:halo:


----------



## Highpower (Dec 29, 2011)

Congratulations Whyemier. She definitely sounds like a keeper.  )

I married my best friend 33 yrs ago. I can't figure out _why_, but she _still_ spoils me rotten.  :biggrin:


----------



## jocat54 (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats!

I have been married to my bride for 36 years.

John


----------



## churchjw (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats!!!  For me and my best friend its only 14 years as of last Sept.  But she has been putting up with me for 23.   Defiantly a keeper.  

Jeff


----------



## lwburnham (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow fellas, sounds like all of you know a secret or two that I don't......then again, some of you have been married longer than I've been alive.....no pun intended (well, maybe just a little)

Seriously, I'm glad that relationships like yours still exist in todays world.  Congrats to ALL of you!!


----------



## HMF (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats Whyemier!

We hit 21 years married in December, close to 27 together (1984).

It's a long time for someone to put up with me, I know.... 


:tiphat: Nelson


----------



## Highpower (Dec 30, 2011)

Uh oh...... If we aren't careful somebody is going to end up doing a scientific study on why males with the "machining gene" tend to have long stable relationships. 

Of course determining _which_ relationship (mate or machine) to study could prove to be an issue....  :lmao::lmao::lmao: 
:biggrin:


----------



## pjf134 (Dec 30, 2011)

I feel like a old timer, it's been 40 years for us last July. My secret was to read her the riot act before we got too involved, that means tell her what you are like and what to expect. For me it was telling her that I like to hunt, fish, shoot guns and like all kinds of tools, so if you don't like it to break it off now so we don't waste each others time. For her it was easy since her whole family had the same interests. I guess that is why it lasted soo long, it was like being at home for her.
 Paul


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 30, 2011)

Congratulations, Whyemier! It seems that today, not as many folks stay together all that long. Divorce is too easy an out for people unwilling to work through the problems that invariably come along in life. Not that all couples are perfect matches, but still, the object is staying together _till death do us part_ and all that. It took me two tries, but this past summer made 25 years for us. 

Keep on doing whatever you are doing.....it's working!


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 30, 2011)

Marriage is about the quality of the struggle not where you end up.  When the bad time hit me 2 years ago my wife told me to just believe that she believed everything was gonna be OK.  Ther were times when I could have just given up, but she told me with tears in her eyes that she couldn't do it without me.  So we struggled through surgery, nursing homes, rehab hospitals, physical therapy, dialysis and financial insecurity.  We have pulled together shoulder to shoulder an trudge the road to destiny together.  I have only had her 15 years, but she is a life long keeper.
Bob


----------



## CharlieW (Dec 30, 2011)

I guess I might as well jump in on this one.

Today is my 39th.  I don't know how she has put up with me for so long.  Definately a keeper

Charlie Wells


----------



## grayone (Dec 30, 2011)

DaveH said:


> Contgrats Whyemier - Me, ..... married 21st September 1972 - makes it 39 years. And I wouldn't change her for the World.
> 
> DaveH



Beat you by 2 years and 1 week :biggrin:


----------



## grayone (Dec 30, 2011)

DaveH said:


> Grayone,
> 
> How's Ellisras, and Matimba not fallen down yet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> DaveH



Ellisras is fine just now waiting for the big new year party :lmao:
:lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Don't know about Matimba but the new one (Medupi) on the skyline looks quite impressive - will let you know when I get real close in a week or so


----------



## Plumber (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats to you and your better half !!!!! My Saint has put up with me for 38yrs. as of Jan. 5,2012!!!!!! Like all of us I have been blessed by/with her!!!!!!!! Hopefully many more for all of us!!!!!


----------



## 75Plus (Jan 1, 2012)

I may be a new kid on this forum but I am an old timer on relationships. Been married to my best friend since 1960. 51 years and counting.

Congrats to all that are "hanging in there"

Joe


----------



## Highpower (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey! 51 years??? No fair throwing the Bell curve!

(Just kidding...)  

And welcome to the forums neighbor.


----------



## HMF (Jan 1, 2012)

Had all that metal (machines) in the back yard and mine was very patient. I'm lucky!

Nelson


----------



## tommied (Jan 3, 2012)

April 7 will be 33 years for me and mine. Seems like a lot of us are around the same age, with a few oldsters thrown in to tell us not to give up. The last word thingy,,, yes she has it as I learned long ago to let it be hers.
 I have noticed a few divorces lately after 30 someodd years.       tommie


----------



## jocat54 (Jan 12, 2012)

tommied said:


> April 7 will be 33 years for me and mine. Seems like a lot of us are around the same age, with a few oldsters thrown in to tell us not to give up. The last word thingy,,, yes she has it as I learned long ago to let it be hers.
> I have noticed a few divorces lately after 30 someodd years.       tommie




Heck, I always have the last word--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Yes Dear.


----------

